# High BBT through period and pre-ovulation



## cndnveggie

I'm sorry if this turns out long - I just want to include as much relevent info as I can.

We just started TTCing #2 last cycle, and I suspect I have a short luteal phase, so I decided to start charting again. However, it's confusing me even more - AF arrived last Friday, so I'm on day 9 of my cycle, and my temps are way higher than they ever have neen during my ovulatory phase. AF was pretty normal - fairly heavy on days 2-4, but I've had spotting lingering even until today. And the spotting was more pink than brown... I did POAS on Wednesday (I think), which was likely around 15dpo from my last cycle - and it was negative, so I'm pretty sure I'm not pg.

Anyways, some background - I charted for like 30 cycles before we had DS (to avoid - we were lucky and got PG the first month we tried). My pre-ovulation temps were consistenly around 97.3, and my post-ovulation temps were around 98.0. I never had a cycle where my temps were shifted higher. AF had always been 5 days - heaviest on days 2-3, lighter on day 4, spotting on day 5. I don't think I've ever had spotting past day 6. Ovulation occurred around day 12-16. I never had an anovulatory phase while charting. My luteal phase was short, around 10-11 days. I took 50mg vit B6 before conceiving DS, and it lengthened it a bit to 11-12 days - obviously enough, because we got PG with DS!

I got my first post-partum AF when DS was 9mo (which was one year ago), and my cycle has been regular since. I haven't been charting, so I don't know if I've been ovulating, or how long my luteal phase is, but AF has arrived every 25-29 days or so - basically the same as before I got PG. They seemed a bit lighter (only heavy on day 2-3, spotting day 4 and maybe 5), but otherwise normal.

I'm still nursing DS, 3-4 times during the day and 1-2 times at night. My BBT is taken after the minimum of 3 hours sleep, but usually not much more than that. Obviously before I had DS, my temps were taken after a full night's sleep. I was also taking 50mg vit B6 in addition to my multivitamin (which has 30mg vit B6), and now I've upped it to 100mg vit B6, and I've started taking 800mg of Vitex.

So anyways, this is my first cycle charting since I had DS, and my temps have all been around 98.0, which is pretty high for me for the first part of my cycle. Could any of the things I mentioned (nursing, only 3 hours sleep before taking temp, Vitex) lead to higher BBT? If my luteal phase is short, doesn't that indicate low progesterone, and therefore wouldn't that result in lower temps?

And also, why would I have so much spotting this cycle - as I said, I don't think I've ever had spotting past day 6 before, and now I'm at day 9 and still seeing a bit. It's just so strange, and of course I'm trying to figure out what's going on because we're TTCing!

Any insight would be very appreciated - thanks for reading all this!

Oh, and here's a link to my chart - you can see my high temps this cycle, and then you have to go back to cycle 34 and before to see my previous temps prior to pregnancy: http://forums.ovusoft.com/chart.asp?id=jzunic


----------



## cndnveggie

Okay, my temp went down to 97.6, so I think it's heading back to something more normal for me... We'll see what happens over the next few days!


----------



## HadhratKhadija

Last cycle, my temps went up after ovulation and stayed up through my AF and then eventually came back down and then went up again a few days later after this ovulation.

I felt I had a little sinus infection so I attributed the high temperature to a slight cold or something. We'll see how it goes this time around...the cycle before that BBT did reset once AF started.


----------



## Kristin0105

This month my temps went up on CD! stayed up to about CD* then went down until after Ovulation, bumped around a little and are now down again as AF begins. Weird never happened before. I started using natural progesterone cream last month and think that might be effecting my temps. I'm going to run it by me TCM doc. and see what she says about it.


----------

